# When to add frogs to vivarium



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

How soon after completing a greatstuff/silicone/eco earth viv I am ready to have frogs?

Thanks


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is usually best to let it sit for a few days to a week after finishing the background. After that you can set up the tank and add them whenever you want, however most prefer to add microfauna and allow them several weeks to establish before adding frogs.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Depending on the size of the frogs, because they might trample over cuttings that you need to root and establish in the viv....


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Also, before you do anything, make sure the silicone “smell” is gone. I have had tanks take a week to cure, and I’ve had tanks take close to a month. Don’t create a gas chamber for your plants and animals. Take your time.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

As stated above, you should wait till the smell of the silicone is completely gone. That is the minimum requirement. Most hobbyist wait a couple of weeks after the smell is gone and then they start to add plants and substrates.Then they wait a month to three months so the roots and micro fauna can get well established. Patience is always key.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Id like to buy frogs at Tinley - to avoid having to drive or pay shipping to get them later. This is so close to being done - it will be totally done tomorrow morning. 

Can I quarantine the frogs for a period of time? In a separate container? Any recommendations? 

I just want 2-3 cobalts or brazilian yellow heads. 

Thanks


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Id like to buy frogs at Tinley - to avoid having to drive or pay shipping to get them later. This is so close to being done - it will be totally done tomorrow morning.
> 
> Can I quarantine the frogs for a period of time? In a separate container? Any recommendations?
> 
> ...


A quarantine setup, or a temporary home would be a good idea. It will allow you to complete their eventual home, and also keep an eye on them and their health.

I just use a rubbermaid tupperware container with substrate that is seeded with isos and springs, and also some leaf litter and small plant clippings.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Im just going to use some sterilite shoe boxes. 

How many frogs should I put in each one? One?

Ill put my current springs into them now, and just pick up some more at the show most likely to start a culture with. 

Or vice versa, as I was thinking about starting up my culture this afternoon. 

Thanks everyone.

Home will be complete with substrate by tomorrow morning.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

I've added frogs to a new viv after only 2 days. Build, plant add frogs.

My current builds have been sitting with a fan blowing in them for going on a month, its getting old. The smell is fading slowly but it is fading. A build I'm still working on I gave it a week before each next step and it is better but will take some time. This is the 3 hour rain ready black silicone, the 30 minute was much quicker, but i couldnt find it in black. When there is no odor I will plant them then give it another couple weeks.

Not sure what is going on this time but I'm going to wait it out, easier then rebuilding.
When you think smell is gone close it all up then let it sit overnight. Open it in the morning and give it a sniff.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

outofreach said:


> I've added frogs to a new viv after only 2 days. Build, plant add frogs.
> 
> My current builds have been sitting with a fan blowing in them for going on a month, its getting old. The smell is fading slowly but it is fading. A build I'm still working on I gave it a week before each next step and it is better but will take some time. This is the 3 hour rain ready black silicone, the 30 minute was much quicker, but i couldnt find it in black. When there is no odor I will plant them then give it another couple weeks.
> 
> ...


If it has been a month and it still hasn't cured, I think you got some bad/old silicone. IME, if it hasn't cured in 2 days, it isn't going to. Even if the smell is gone the silicone will still be soft and sticky.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

phender said:


> If it has been a month and it still hasn't cured, I think you got some bad/old silicone. IME, if it hasn't cured in 2 days, it isn't going to. Even if the smell is gone the silicone will still be soft and sticky.



All the silicone is dry, non sticky and expires on 11/13. Just can't get rid of the smell


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a tank that will not cure. It smells of silicone and spray paint. I used Krylon Fusion. It's been about a month, and the smell is slowly going away.

Sometimes it takes a good bit of time


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

phender said:


> If it has been a month and it still hasn't cured, I think you got some bad/old silicone. IME, if it hasn't cured in 2 days, it isn't going to. Even if the smell is gone the silicone will still be soft and sticky.


Tanks where I use solvent to thin out the silicone take 1-3 weeks to stop smelling. I keep them in the garage in give them a small rinse every other day. I won't put any frogs in until I've sealed it up, added plants and microfauna, and left it a few weeks without ANY trace of chemical smell.
"Gas Chamber" is a perfect analogy.

You can keep your new frogs in a quarantine tank for as long as needed. It is far safer then a tank still curing and stabilizing. Just read the guides on how to set one up and try not to stress out the frogs by peeking in too much. (it's hard to resist)


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Im going to start doing some research on temporary containers. 

That being said (and maybe its because my sinuses are totally burned out from building the thing) but this afternoon I cant smell anything. (I smell other things, just not the silicone)


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Size recommendations for 2-3 juvenile tincs?

Saw various container style recommendations...just not size.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

No smaller than this









Shoe box, Sweater box, 8" wide, 14" long, 6" tall as a minimum if they are froglets. Keep it simple so you can make sure they're eating, but I like to provide places to let them hide too.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Steve88W said:


> No smaller than this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great - I have just that. 

Ill put in a couple pinhole areas covered by noseeum...throw in some sphagnum moss and some magnolia leaves and I should be good!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the ones with latches so I can see that everything is closed. They also open easier. I would use one size above shoe box size for 3 subadult tincs. 

Sterilite - 1753: 15 Quart ClearView Latch™ Box


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Sweet - thanks for the response.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Got some azureus and they are hanging out in a larger rubbermaid while I wait. 

The thing still slightly smells of acetic acid if you get very close to the great stuff background. 

Is it okay for me to add substrates? Its very hard to smell - at least for me, and my roommate said that it was barely noticeable. Again, you need to be close to the background to smell it. 

I wouldnt want to taint my substrates by adding them too soon in this situation. 

I want to put down my ABG, sphagnum, and leaf litter if possible.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Since the frogs (congratulations!) will be on quarantine for over a month, there is no need to rush and finish the tank. Give it another week or so, wash the tank a few times in that period, then reevaluate the smell situation.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Wash?

Like spray with a mister?

Thanks, really excited to finally get this thing rolling!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Bumpity bump


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Again, very slight (hardly noticeable) vinegar smell once you get very close to the GS background. 

Any input?

Is it okay to add substrate, plants and bugs?

When for frogs? Its been at least 3 weeks now.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Try sealing it for a couple days, then opening it and smelling it.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

What will that tell me?

I guess it will tell me if its building up, but at the same time sealing it seems like I am just fumigating the whole thing with acetic acid vapors. 

Really want to get this thing rolling.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

The "close for a couple days then smell" is the final test to do once you're as sure as you can be that it's fully cured. It will tell you that even though you can't smell fumes when the tank's open, when you close it up (like it will be when the frogs are in there) there will still be enough fumes slowly leaking out to smell.... which is probably enough to be harmful.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm also interested to hear other poster's comments concerning when is an acceptable time to add substrate and other things to the tank.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks guys - looking forward to more responses. Ill go plug the thing up before I leave for school - tank also has a vent at the front so I do not anticipate any build up in the tank.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Careful with what you use as the temporary housing. Test to make sure the the lid and container have a good seal. I had lost 2 frogs (found dead on the floor of my frog room) when they were put into a temporary sterilite container. They are amazingly good at fitting through small spaces.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

This is a lid with the latches on the side - very sturdy. Its been two weeks and no escapees.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Its funny that this is such a big deal - but no one has any advice about how to do this.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

When I finish a tank I push it in a corner for a month and forget about it. That way, I know for sure it's cured.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> When I finish a tank I push it in a corner for a month and forget about it. That way, I know for sure it's cured.


I am going to do the same thing to mine. I don't want to chance anything & I want to make sure my frogs and plants will have a safe chemical free place to thrive.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

My viv was completed the week before NARBC - so its literally been a month. 

There is a very faint odor.

Is it okay for me to add substrates at least?

I want to get substrates, bugs, and plants in there asap so everything can start coming together for the frogs.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

If you still have an odour, I wouldn't add anything to the tank until it's gone.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

frogfreak said:


> If you still have an odour, I wouldn't add anything to the tank until it's gone.


Agreed.

Open it up as much as possible and put it in an area with super high air flow - point a fan at it, or if temperatures permit put it out side.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah put a fan on it


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Alright guys, Im going to set a fan above it tonight. 

Hopefully I can get the ball rolling on this thing soon. Its anoying that its so close, you cant smell it anywhere but with your nose pressed to the background of the tank.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Spraying it down with water will help too.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

How long have you had it siliconed? I am going to wait 7 days for mine, then spray it with water like frogfreak is saying, maybe it will help, kingfisher if you spray yours let me know if it helps?


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Went back up a couple hours ago - smell was gone!

Called a friend over to make sure I wasnt just going crazy (someone experienced with this method of viv making as well) and he confirmed that he couldnt smell it. 

So the substrate went in. Next is plants and then bugs. 

Thanks all


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice, I'll do a smell test on mine in a week or two, cause I really wanna add the substrate 2


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes I can tell you it looks much better.

I remember when I first compiled the large amount of dart related stuff in one corner of the room - and it was satisfying to look at. 

Then it was having the false bottom in. 

Then it was the background.

Now substrate. 

By the time I get frogs in there Ill be absolutely obsessed with the thing at this rate. 

Id try the fan - that seems like a really good idea to me.


----------

